# American Model Engineering Supply



## Deanofid (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi all;

A few weeks back I asked for suggestions for a U.S. supplier of leaded hex rod in some pretty small sizes, and Gail had a link for what I needed. 

I posted the original question in this section, so wanted to follow up here with a little story.
I called the folks at American Model Engineering Supply and made my order for a bunch of pieces of the sizes I needed, and that was that. Last Thursday, the 24th, the package was in my mail box. Took less than a week to get here, which is good for the Christmastime rush. 

Only problem was, when I pulled the packing tube from my mail box, it looked like this: 







Of course, there was nothing in it at all, but a few packing peanuts and the invoice. The P.O. lost my stuff, so, like some kind of joke, they put an empty tube in my mail box.

Monday, I called American Model Engineering, and explained what happened, and would they send me the same stuff again please? I added a few more items to my order, figuring as long as I have to pay shipping again, might as well get more stuff, too.

Today, Wednesday, just two days later, another package showed up. Those nice folks had sent me the replacement stuff via priority shipping and had not charged me any extra for the shipping cost. ALSO, they sent me all the pieces that the P.O. had lost at _no charge_, even though it was no fault of their own.

These folks are a fine example of a supplier that actually cares about their customers, and I figure they deserve a shout out to other modelers/builders for their fine efforts.
(They have lots of stuff for modelers and builders. Not just hex rod.)

Here's their web address;

http://www.americanmodeleng.com/index.html

Dean


----------



## Maryak (Dec 31, 2009)

Dean,

Nice to read that there are some very good suppliers out there. Nice also that you have given them public recognition for their service. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Twmaster (Dec 31, 2009)

Sweet. Sad you had to wait but it's really nice to see there are still vendors out there who care big time.

The vendors I hate are the ones that live up to the 'cuss' in Customer Service.


----------



## steamer (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi 

Everything I have ever bought from Ron has been top notch, and high quality.  I am not suprised by your story. They are first class.

I use their mechanical lubricator for force feed on the conrod bearings on my launch engine, even though Ron didn't recommend it. It operates fine at 600 RPM.
It is EXACTLY as Ron describes.

I use his fittings and some of his valves too.....

Dave


----------



## CMS (Dec 31, 2009)

Got a buddy that has ordered from them also and he too has nothing but praise for there products and service.


----------



## bearcar1 (Dec 31, 2009)

I used to purchase my scale model nuts and bolts from that 'other' place and they thoroughly P***ed me off with their "who cares attitude" so I searched for another vendor and stumbled across AMES and placed an order with them. I was impressed, not only with the professional service but also the promptness of getting the order in my hand. To top it all off, on closer inspection, their fasteners, were ALL of high quality. Not like that other joint's sloppily produced items. (some of them barely had threads in/on them and what was up with that pip on the bolt heads, more like a spike) Anyway, I have been referring anyone that inquires about where to get fasteners to give them a call, they won't be sorry.


BC1
Jim


----------



## GailInNM (Dec 31, 2009)

AMES is a small operation run by Ron and Barb, a man and wife team. With the exception of tools, most of the products that they sell are made by Ron. The tools they sell are first class. Nothing that Ron would not use in his own shop.

Ron is a long time model builder and the same thing that irritates us are the same things that irritate him. They try hard to not irritate us, so they provide good service. 

I talked to Ron a few years ago and they do NOT want to grow the company beyond what they can run by themselves. They feel that by keeping it small they can provide the service and products that modelers want.

I send what business I can there way. They deserve it.

Gail in NM


----------



## GWRdriver (Dec 31, 2009)

Some years ago I ordered the cylinder sets and wheel castings for a 7.5"ga locomotive from a well-known supplier in the UK by post. The box arrived at US Customs in my town weighing in at about 70lbs. It was then duly handed over to the US Postal service for delivery to my PO box and one day later an empty box arrived. A frantic search was demanded but I was informed that all mail handling facilities were swept clean at the end of every day and anything loose, no matter what value it might appear to have, was thrown into a dumpster.


----------

